# Help or Advice for Henrietta



## Larry6 (May 11, 2017)

Henrietta is just one year old.  She is one of six chickens we have; got them all at the same time.  She lost feathers on her chest 6 months ago.  Now she is dull-colored, and her comb is pale and bent over.  And she is SKINNY!   Her poop looks normal, but we had it tested and it is negative for any parasites.  She is acting completely normal.....foraging, eating, drinking, and running.  Our other five chickens have no issues.  She is not broody, and she does not act sick at all.  Our chicks have DE in their run, and we gave them a dust bath a week ago.  Does anyone have any idea what is wrong with her?View attachment 33183 View attachment 33184


----------



## Leah567 (May 11, 2017)

I think she is being picked on by your other hens, a group of chickens always tend to gang up on another.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 11, 2017)

Hi @Larry6  Your photos are not showing up 

Feather loss can be from several things, most of the time it's feather picking.  You mention that she is skinny - watch to see if she is being chased from food by the other hens.  

Is she laying eggs?  Are they "normal"?


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 11, 2017)

Many hens lose feathers on the chest. Do you mean upper chest or lower chest. It's normal for hens to have a bare spot for good egg contact towards their underside. They either get rubbed off or they self pluck them.

A shrunken comb can mean she's unwell, or it can mean she's not laying for some reason. The comb is used by roosters to determine fertility, and the health of the hen.

If she's acting fine, she may just be taking a break from laying. Are you getting warmer in your area? Some stop laying as the temperature increases.


----------



## Larry6 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Larry6 (May 12, 2017)

Wyorp Rock said:


> Hi @Larry6  Your photos are not showing up
> 
> Feather loss can be from several things, most of the time it's feather picking.  You mention that she is skinny - watch to see if she is being chased from food by the other hens.
> 
> Is she laying eggs?  Are they "normal"?



I have never seen her being chased from food.  But I also don't know if she is laying. Some days I only get 5 eggs, but other days I get six. I have never seen her in the nesting box, though.    I think my pics came up this time.


----------



## Larry6 (May 12, 2017)

Leah567 said:


> I think she is being picked on by your other hens, a group of chickens always tend to gang up on another.



I have read that is what chickens do, but I have honestly never seen it.  They all seem to get along fine.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 12, 2017)

Maybe that's what they want you to think. Try putting a video camera out there and just view it from a distance.


----------



## Larry6 (May 12, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> Maybe that's what they want you to think. Try putting a video camera out there and just view it from a distance.


 That sounds like a great idea.  But if she is indeed getting picked on, what can I do about it?  Anything?


----------



## Leah567 (May 12, 2017)

You could put on some anti peck spray.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 12, 2017)

To me, it looks like normal feather wear/loss on her breast/belly where it's most likely been rubbed off or she has plucked them out herself. 
As @oldhenlikesdogs states: 





oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Many hens lose feathers on the chest. Do you mean upper chest or lower chest. It's normal for hens to have a bare spot for good egg contact towards their underside. They either get rubbed off or they self pluck them.



Watch to see how much she is eating/drinking.  If she is skinny, provide some extra poultry vitamin and protein like egg, tuna, mackerel or meat.  She's Barred Rock, but still young imho, she will fill out after she goes through her first molt - at least both mine did- they seemed small and "lightweight", now as they approach 2yr old they are both big, hefty girls like I expect.  It would be good idea to weigh her to get a baseline weight then weigh her daily for a couple of weeks, this will help you determine if she is losing, staying the same or gaining.  If she is losing, then you need to evaluate your feed, her environment (being kept from food) and have her checked for further signs of illness.


----------

